# Starting a business in Florida



## KARENTAYLOR (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi
Would like to move from the uk to start a business in florida, I know you need a green card but how do you apply for green card if you not working for an employer?
Any advice please


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The website for the US consulate in London has pretty detailed information about visas, though the terminology is really confusing. Embassy of the U.S. London and then click on the link to "Visas to the U.S."

Basically, there are two kinds of visas - immigrant visas (which means you are applying for a green card) and non-immigrant visas (which mean you intend to go home after some period of time). They are making it increasingly difficult to change from a non-immigrant visa to an immigrant visa - at least while you're still in the US, so if you're wanting to stay it's probably best to apply for the immigrant visa from the start.

OK, for the immigrant visas, there are again, a couple of types: Immediate relatives (spouses, children and parents of a US citizen over the age of 21) and Preference categories. The preference categories break down into Family Sponsored or Employment Based.

If you don't have any family members in the US to sponsor you, you're probably looking at an "Investors" visa - which means that you will be putting up some big money toward starting your business, and that you will be employing at least 10 full-time employees who aren't family members.

Most of the employment based categories require professional degrees or other qualifications that are in short supply in the US or that make you readily employable. The employment based categories are subject to quotas, though you can certainly apply and go onto the waiting list.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

